# Maxnomic vs DXRacer vs AK Racing



## -MIRROR- (9. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe einer von euch hat Ahnung. Welcher Hersteller bietet den  Gaming-Stuhl an mit dem besten Preis/-Leistungsverhältnis? Preislich bieten sie alle ihre Stühle für knapp 300€ an. Im Internet ließt man verschiedenes. Optik ist für mich eher zweitrangig, man muss sie gut einstellen können um die entsprechende Ergonomie gewährleisten zu können, die Polster was ordentliches sein, was nicht nach einem Jahr durchgesessen ist, sprich Verarbeitung, Funktionalität und Qualität stehen hier an allererster Stelle. 

DXRacer Bürostühle - für diejenigen, die jeden Tag am Computer arbeiten!

MAXNOMIC®

AKRacing are one of the worldâ€™s premier gaming chair manufacturer.


Ich habe diese 3 Hersteller zum Vergleich herangezogen, da sie für das Preissegment die mir bekanntesten sind.


----------



## KempA (9. Juni 2015)

Also P/L-mäßig sind die ganzen Stühle mit "gaming" im Namen whrs alle nicht besonders gut.

Beim Stuhl kommt es immer auf deinen Körperbau an. Ich persönlich bin 1,85m groß und wiege fast 85 kg. Bin also nicht klein, aber auch kein Riese und "normal" gebaut. Ich hatte den DX-Racer F. Der war mir jedoch zu klein. Jetzt habe ich einen Maxnomic Dominator oder so, welcher von der Größe perfekt ist. Die Sitzfläche ist beim Maxnomic etwas härter. Auch hier gibts kein "besser" oder "schlechter". Manche wollen die Fläche eben etwas härter und manche etwas weicher.  Beim Maxnomic habe ich jetzt etwas Probleme mit der Verarbeitung, jedoch ist der Händler (also Needforseat) absolut spitze und kümmert sich das super darum. Ich bekomme das besagte Teil bei mir Zuhause ausgetauscht und das alles geht sehr schnell und der Kontakt ist super freundlich und hilfsbereit.


----------



## freezy94 (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

die nehmen sich allesamt nicht sonderlich viel (DXRacer und Maxnomic von Need for Seat werden von dem gleichen Unternehmen in China gefertigt).
Mit AKRacing war ich nicht zufrieden bzw. hat es mich gestört das dort die Nähte aufgerissen sind bzw. die Nähte sich mit der Zeit gelöst haben.

Ich habe mich im umkehrschluss für einen Maxnomic entschieden, da ein Kollege einen DXRacer hat und ich dort etwas weicher sitze und mir somit Gedanken gemacht habe, ob damit das Polster schneller durchgesessen/verschlissen ist, das kennt man ja von billigen Stühlen ("Chefsessel" von 50 bis 150 Euro).
Ich habe mir den Maxnomic damals montags morgens bestellt und hatte diesen schon einen Tag später, also dienstags, erhalten.

Zur Verpackung:
Alles ist in einem großen Karton mit viel Styropor und Luftpolsterfolie verpackt. Nichts riecht hier nach Chemie, auch nicht das Kunstleder wie man das sonst von einigen Stühlen kennt.
Die Bedienungsanleitung ist in Farbe und klar verständlich. Der Aufbau war in ca. 35 Minuten als alleinige Person erledigt.

Zur Qualität:
Die Nähte sind allesamt sehr sauber und das Kunstleder sowie die Mechanik, etc. ist einwandfrei.
Die Features des Stuhls kannst du ja der Website entnehmen aber es lässt sich eigentlich alles frei einstellen und das Drehkreuz liefert ordentliche Standfestigkeit auch wenn man sich komplett nach hinten legt und stark rumwackelt.
Die Sitzfläche besteht aus "Matrtatzenschaumstoff" der wirklich sehr hochwertig ist und gefedert montiert ist - nicht einfach auf eine Spanplatte geklatscht.
Nach Monaten ist die Sitzfläche immer noch wie am ersten Tag - kein Verschleiß zu erkennen.

Zum Service:
Der Spediteur hatte leider bei der Anlieferung einen schweren Gegenstand auf den Karton fallen lassen und dieser bohrte sich somit in die Anhängerkupplung am Lieferwagen und beschädigte so das Drehkreuz mit 3 sichtbaren Kratzern und die Abdeckung des Hebe- & Senkmechanismus. Ich nahm den Karton an da ich nicht warten wollte indem ich die Lieferung verweigere.
Ich nahm mittags Kontakt mit dem Service auf (deutscher Support per E-Mail) und bekam binnen 5 Minuten eine Antwort, dass ich Bilder davon schicken sollte (leider hatte auch die Sitzfläche etwas abbekommen).
Daraufhin erhielt ich weitere 10 Minuten später eine Auftragsbestätigung über ein neues Drehkreuz, der Abdeckung und der neuen Sitzfläche, welche allesamt am selben Tag verschickt wurden und ich somit die "defekten" Teile am Mittwoch der Woche tauschen konnte. Der Service hat hier besonders bepunktet und sofern ich die beschädigten Teile nicht selber entsorgen kann/will konnte ich alles via. Retoureschein abholen lassen - ohne Zusatzkosten.

Ich hoffe dir damit weitergeholfen zu haben. Bei Fragen kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken, da ich hier nicht jeden Tag/Stunde reinschauen kann.

MfG
freezy94


----------



## parad0xr (9. Juni 2015)

Ich hab den Maxnomic Classic Pro zuhause stehen und bin jetzt (ca. 8Monate) sehr zufrieden. Es stimmt das die Sitzfläche ein bisschen Härter ist als man es von dem einen oder anderen "Chefsessel" gewohnt ist. Die Qualität finde ich auch absolut in Ordnung, keine größeren Auffälligkeiten. Ich verbringe schon ziemlich viel Zeit auf dem Stuhl gehe mit ihm auch nicht sonderlich sorgsam um. Ich werde jetzt keine Rundumschlag über den Sitz machen, aber ich kann dir auf jeden fall sagen das er keine bekannten Macken hat und ein solider Stuhl ist!


----------



## freezy94 (9. Juni 2015)

Dies hier ist wirklich interessant und erläutert viele Eigenschaften von dem Stuhl: NEEDforSEAT® MAXNOMIC® vs. Noname
Falsch machst du hier sicherlich nichts und das Geld ist gut angelegt - immerhin geht es auch um deine Gesundheit und da sollte man niemals sparen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für das schnelle Feedback schonmal!

@ freezy94
Deswegen möchte ich ja einen neuen, aber mehr als 300 soll er nicht kosten. Allerdings soll er auch länger benutzt werden können als nur 2 Jahre. Garantie haben sie aber nur 2 Jahre oder?


Mein jetziger hat halt allerlei Mängel, war halt günstig. Keine höhenverstellbaren Armlehnen, Polster ist nicht mehr wie am Anfang. Quietscht.


----------



## freezy94 (9. Juni 2015)

2 Jahre nach gesetzlicher Vorschrift.

Ich bin aber doch sehr zuversichtlich das dieser länger als 2 Jahre hält.
Besitze meinen jetzt seit über 6 Monaten und der ist noch wie neu.
Keinerlei Mängel bis jetzt.

Einen gravierenden Nachteil gibt es jedoch...
Dir kann schnell mal auf Billigstühlen der Rücken weh tun weil man sich schnell an das wirklich richtige und gesunde Sitzen im Maxnomic gewöhnt hat.
Spaß bei Seite, das ist ja etwas sehr positives! Ich habe seither eine deutlich bessere und geradere Haltung obwohl ich sehr viel sitze (EDV-Bürojob mit eher mäßiger Bewegung von rund 3000-5000 Schritten am Tag auf der Arbeit).


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Juni 2015)

Ja klingt gut. Ich mag es halt wenn gute Produkte auch eine etwas längere Garantie als nur 2 Jahre haben.


----------



## freezy94 (9. Juni 2015)

Das ist natürlich richtig. Mir fällt jetzt aber kein Hersteller ein der eine Garantie gewährt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Juni 2015)

Ich bin 1,83 groß und wiege 82kg. Für mich würde es dann wohl der werden: MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK

Ich denke, dass Maxnomic auch eine Chance zumindest verdient hat. Aber es gibt für mehr Geld sicher noch deutliche bessere Stühle.


----------



## FeariTeiru (16. August 2015)

Das eigentliche Topic ist für mich hier nicht richtig beantwortet worden. Bin nämlich gerade an dem selben Punkt angelangt und stellte mir die Frage "Maxnomic vs DXRacer vs AK Racing", jedoch wird hier nur Maxnomic angesprochen. Was ist der Vor-/Nachteil gegenüber DxRacer/Ak Racing?


----------



## KempA (17. August 2015)

FeariTeiru schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Topic ist für mich hier nicht  richtig beantwortet worden. Bin nämlich gerade an dem selben Punkt  angelangt und stellte mir die Frage "Maxnomic vs DXRacer vs AK Racing",  jedoch wird hier nur Maxnomic angesprochen. Was ist der Vor-/Nachteil  gegenüber DxRacer/Ak Racing?





Mit Ak Racing hab ich keinerlei Erfahrungen.
Einen DX-Racer hatte ich mal zum testen eine Woche hier (F-Series) und wir haben auf den EPS-Finals soweit ich weiß Stühle der D-Series hingestellt bekommen (da war die ESL noch nicht auf Maxnomic unterwegs).
Bei DX vs Maxnomic kommt es auf deinen Körperbau an, da sich da die unterschiedlichen Größen einfach preislich unterscheiden. Qualitätsmäßig konnte ich persönlich KEINEN Unterschied feststellen. Vielleicht ist die Sitzfläche des DX etwas weicher, aber das muss einem ja auch nicht unbedingt gefallen.
Wenn du dich für einen Stuhl wie den DX-Racer F interessiert, dann würd ich den DX-Racer nehmen und nicht den Konkurrent von Macnomic. Warum? Der DX ist da einfach ein paar Euro günstiger. Sonst nehmen die sich nichts.
Wenn du einen etwas größeren Stuhl brauchst, dann würd ich den Maxnomic nehmen. Warum? Selber Grund. Hier ist Maxnomic etwas günstiger. (Zumindest waren sie das, als ich meinen Stuhl vor 4 Monaten gekauft hab)
Ich hab den Maxnomic Dominator Black. Ich bin alles andere als dick, aber der DX-Racer F-Series war mir an meinem Hintern trotzdem ein klein wenig zu eng. Es hat nicht gedrückt, war aber immer ein klein wenig unangenehm.
Der Stühle der D-Series, die war damals bei der ESL genutzt haben ist super gemütlich. Zumindest hab ich das noch so in Erinnerung... Optisch spricht er mich jedoch nicht so an, das sieht aber ja jeder etwas anders


----------



## PiratePerfection (17. August 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,83 groß und wiege 82kg. Für mich würde es dann wohl der werden: MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK
> 
> Ich denke, dass Maxnomic auch eine Chance zumindest verdient hat. Aber es gibt für mehr Geld sicher noch deutliche bessere Stühle.



Kann hier jemand etwas zu diesem Stuhl sagen?  bei mir siehts ähnlich aus nur bin ich 1,80m zu ca. 76 kg 

Der hier ist auch in meiner Auswahl dabei aber leider habe ich zu dem nichts auf youtube gefunden :/ AKRACING Premium V2 Gaming Chair schwarz/braun by: Creative - ONE
Bzw. kein Video das meinen Vorstellungen entsprach^^


----------



## KempA (17. August 2015)

Ich hab den Dominator Black. 
Qualität ist gut, Service seitens Maxnomic ist wirklich top.
Der Stuhl an sich ist wirklich gut, nur eben ein klein wenig härter, als zum Beispiel der DX-Racer F.
Bei 1,83m und 82kg, sollte der Dominator gut passen.
Bei dir mit deinen 1,8m auf 76 kg, könntest du auch noch über ein kleineres Modell nachdenken.


----------



## PiratePerfection (17. August 2015)

Es gibt da soviel Auswahl,  ich glaube ich fahre demnächst einfach mal in unser Möbelgeschäft in der Nähe und "teste" da mal ein paar "Chefsessel" 

Hab mir als eigenes Preislimit ca. 300€ gesetzt


----------



## KempA (17. August 2015)

Selbst zu testen ist auch am besten


----------



## FeariTeiru (17. August 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt den MAXNOMIC® CLASSIC PRO bestellt. Erfahrungsbericht folgt ^^


----------



## Maqama (17. August 2015)

Ich habe mir in etwa diesen vor gut 2,5 Jahren bei NeedForSeed gekauft gehabt:
DXRacer Bürostuhl OH/MY73/NC - M-serie

Bis auf das Metallkreuz ist er identisch.
Das Kunstleder sieht immer noch aus wie neu.
Ich mag mal zu behaupten, das man zu einem neuen keinen Unterschied feststellen kann.
Lediglich der hintere Bereich der Sitzfläche ist etwas "eingesessen".
Also nicht durchgesesen, aber sichtbar "eingedellt", es stört eigentlich nicht ( ich wiege allerdings auch bloß um die 65kg ).
Bei 2,5 Jahren Benutzung ist das aber zu verzeihen.

Bin mit dem Kauf bis heute super zufrieden


----------



## FeariTeiru (17. August 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in etwa diesen vor gut 2,5 Jahren bei NeedForSeed gekauft gehabt:
> DXRacer Bürostuhl OH/MY73/NC - M-serie
> 
> Bis auf das Metallkreuz ist er identisch.
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung - ich freu mich auch schon total auf den Stuhl. Optisch ist er für mich auch sehr ansprechend mit dem Rautenmuster! Mein alter scheuert mir immer den Ellenbogen auf


----------



## spitty90 (2. September 2015)

Hey Leute, 

ich hab nun diese thread gefunden und paar durchgelesen. Also ich hab auch wirklich lang überlegt welche mir am besten ein von die drei:

MAXNOMIC® CLASSIC PRO 
DXRacer OH/MN103/N Maximum
DXRacer OH/FE08/NW Formula

Also ich bin 1,82m Groß und Wiege 70kg Normal aufgebaut. Nun meine Frage ist ist für euch Garantie/Gewährleistung wichtig? Tüv ist ein muss 

mfg
spitty90


----------



## FeariTeiru (2. September 2015)

Habe den Classic Pro und bin sehr zufrieden. Kam auch schnell an und hatte keinerlei Probleme bei Aufbau oder Bedienung. Wie auch schon vorher erwähnt, Maxnomic bietet nicht die weichesten Stühle, aber dieser Stuhl hat mir bewiesen, dass bequem auch nicht gleich weich heißen muss. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass er nicht in gewisser Weise "weich" ist, jedoch versinkt man darin nicht so wie in anderen. :^)


----------



## spitty90 (4. September 2015)

@FeariTeiru wie lange hast du die schon?

Also ich hab auh Maxnomic Pro-Gaming Classic Pro entschieden, naja nicht zu weich sollte es sondern mittelpunkt das von selber verformt für langzocker und dannach wieder auf eigene Form bleibt


----------



## FeariTeiru (6. September 2015)

spitty90 schrieb:


> @FeariTeiru wie lange hast du die schon?
> 
> Also ich hab auh Maxnomic Pro-Gaming Classic Pro entschieden, naja nicht zu weich sollte es sondern mittelpunkt das von selber verformt für langzocker und dannach wieder auf eigene Form bleibt



so 2-3 Wochen hab ich den jetzt. Ja bin nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht aber er geht immer in seine ursprüngliche Form zurück (bisher ;P)


----------



## jamie (6. September 2015)

Warum glauben eigentlich alle, einen "Gaming"-Stuhl zu brauchen? Wenn da "Gaming" im Namen steht, könnt ihr Gift drauf nehmen, dass sie sich dieses Label bezahlen lassen. 
Und kommt mir nicht damit, dass die speziell auf Spieler zugeschnitten sind. Leute im Büro sitzen auch den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch und hacken auf der Tastatur rum. Die Anforderungen sind also die gleichen.
Kauft euch einfach einen vernünfigen Bürostuhl. Der sieht dann vllt. nicht so cool aus, aber dafür bekommt ihr für's gleiche Geld garantiert was Besseres....


----------



## TestudoImprobis (20. September 2015)

Bin auch dabei mir einen zuzulegen und noch am informieren welchen am Besten.

Favorisiert ist bei mir bisher ein Maxnomic Dominator/ProChief, da DxRacer nicht wirklich einen anbietet, der mir gefällt. Dazu gibt es ja jetzt anscheinend "DxSeat", was sich aber glaube ich nicht wirklich unterscheidet. Ich werde wohl bei Maxnomic bleiben.


----------



## Stratton (14. Juni 2016)

Ich stand neulich vor der gleichen Frage und habe mich dann für einen Office Comfort von Maxnomic entschieden. Er riecht nicht, ist leicht aufgebaut, sehr bequem und macht einen wertigen Eindruck. Allerdings ist er sehr hoch und ich musste etwas Fett zwischen Gasdruckfeder und Sitz schmieren, da er anfangs sehr laut geknarzt hat. Mit dem Fett ist das aber restlos verschwunden. Bin froh mich für den Maxnomic entschieden zu haben.


----------



## Reallife080 (20. Juni 2016)

Wie sieht es nach der langen zeit mit euren gaming stühlen aus?


----------



## munn (23. Juni 2016)

Würde mich auch Interessieren^^

Bei meinem Stuhl  ist die Feder Kaputt und nervt mich nun doch da er nach etwas Zeit immer runter fährt...
Daher bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem Vernünftigen Gamer Stuhl muss aber nicht im Namen sein xD
ich dachte so an 200-300 € aber wie immer liebe ich ein gutes P/L Verhältnis aber ich kann keinen einschätzen... Womöglich habt ihr nen Tipp..
Testen kann ich diese leider nicht....


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juni 2016)

Hab meinen von Maxnomic, voll zufrieden nach 2Jahren und bei Bedarf bekommste die Teile auch einzeln, falls was kaputt geht.


----------



## razblin (4. Oktober 2016)

Reallife080 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es nach der langen zeit mit euren gaming stühlen aus?


Ich habe meinen DX Racer1 nun auch schon mehrere Monate und bin mit dem Sitzkofort sehr zufrieden. Der Stuhl sieht noch genauso wie am ersten Tag aus - von Abnutzung also gar keine Spur. Ich kann jeden den Stuhl nur weiterempfeheln! 
Als ich mich damals umgesehen habe, bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen.  Gaming Stuhl Test 2016 - Preisvergleich Ich fand die Vergleiche der einzelnen Stühle ganz gut. Vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden...


----------



## Khabarak (27. Januar 2017)

Ich habe seit 12 Jahren ein HAG H04 und bin extrem zufrieden damit.
Die 10 Jahre Garantie hat er locker überstanden.
Allerdings muss man für ihn auch was tiefer in die Tasche greifen und die Sitzfläche ist recht hart.
Für mich passte er super.
Jetzt wird es aber langsam mal Zeit für einen neuen Stuhl. 
Bei den Gaming Stühlen bin ich noch skeptisch. 
Ich möchte nicht alle 2-3 Jahre einen neuen Stuhl kaufen. 
Dann bin ich in 12 Jahren auch wieder bei dem Preis meines Stuhls und sogar deutlich drüber.

Andererseits habe ich inzwischen 2 Katzen, die meinem alten Schatz doch ganz gut zusetzen. 
Vielleicht wird es am Ende doch nur ein €300-500 Stuhl... Mal sehen.


----------

